
Who wants to buy stupid Twicsy? (attempt 2) - dumbfounder
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/bfs/5433126031.html
======
dumbfounder
Ooops. Originally posted the manage posting link and people did the expected
and helped make a few changes...

